# Shared object "lib0000.so" not found



## YolsuzTR (Oct 26, 2013)

Where can I find the library on freebsd FreeBSD 9.1?


----------



## junovitch@ (Oct 26, 2013)

That doesn't look like a valid library.  What are you doing that prompts this error?


----------



## trh411 (Oct 26, 2013)

I have only seen that error referenced with resepct to METIN2. Is METIN2 the context of the error? If so, refer to METIN/METIN2.


----------



## DutchDaemon (Oct 26, 2013)

Good catch: http://www.elitepvpers.com/forum/me...24122-shared-object-lib0000-so-not-found.html

Same poster, Metin2 thread. Goodbye.


----------

